# Spray Collar - Experiences Please



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever used a spray collar (one that emits air/water/citronella) as a training aid? I would be really interested to hear from anyone who has used one, why they used it, did it work in the short/long term did you notice any negative behaviour in your dog having used this?

Sorry, I don't want opinions whether these are right/wrong, cruel, etc  but just from people who have used one. I met someone the other day who used one on her dog to prevent chasing deer (the biggest worry of my life!!) 

She couldn't praise it highly enough (she used it with a trainer as described in the David Ryan book regarding predatory chasing) several months ago but I would also be interested in othe peoples experiences with these type of collars


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

Used a citronella one before for barking,it was actually the early signs of SA but we didn't know at them time and teaching a quiet command wasn't helping. 
Overall,a waste of money. Anytime oscar barked it sprayed but then he shook his head and the sensor moved to the next time he barked it didn't spray and i ended up having to go out to fix it,thus rewarding the barking. 

Didn't work in the long or short term,it actually made it worse. It broke too,after 2 weeks.

I wouldn't waste my time with one frankly,you would be better off putting in the training and get much better results than using a collar.

I wouldn't say they are cruel,well depends but i wouldn't class them as humane either. I mean how would you feel having a lemon spray shot up your nose.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for your comment, it's really useful for me to hear of peoples direct experiences - good & bad!

If I ever did consider one it would be a remote controlled one to avoid it going off by mistake. I would also not use it myself but work with a trainer who would use this. There is a section within the David Ryan book (regarding predatory chasing)that details steps leading up to using citronella & association with chasing animals (although I would consider a noise or water spray instead)

I am & do put the training in to deter chasing but I'm still struggling 18mths later. Given the high populations of deer we have where I live, a spray collar is soemthing I may consider


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Quite honestly, I'd be very, very hesitant to trust that a spray collar would be aversive enough to stop a dog from chasing prey. Rupert didn't notice ripped ears or paws or a nail being torn off so I'd think it highly unlikely he'd have noticed a nasty smell or blast of water in his face. I suppose it depends on how intent your dog is on chasing though.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

One of our pals at the park uses one on her Cocker Spaniel and she says it has really helped with recall.

Dexter will chase any animal he sees and I did consider using a spray collar but rejected it because I'm not mad on the idea and also he is so intent on the chase I doubt he would notice it.

This woman's spray collar also has I think an option just for a sound or vibration which I think might be effective and maybe less negative than an actual spray....?

Good luck and if you do use one, will you post an update? I'd really love to know if you find it helpful


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's not just about the shock of the spray (from what I remember reading) but also association with citronella as there are steps leading up to using the collar. It does detail this in the book.

As I say, I am aware of how this may affect (or not affect) some dogs. My friends grey hound has run through barbed wire fences trying to chase deer so pain is obviously not a deterrant but then citronella, air or water (whatever was chosen to be in the collar) isn't pain, it may be a quick interrupter.

The lady I spoke to recently used the actual collar once & has found it useful in preventing her dog chasing but I am aware that some people will not have found this & may have found it created other problems or didn't work long term. I'd just be interested to know


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I just ask, why do people feel it's kinder to subject a dog, which has a very sensitive sense of smell, to an incredibly strong smelling substance, than to an electric shock? I am afraid I hold citronella and shock collars in the same view, they are a last resort livestock chaser tool, and shouldn't ever be used by anyone who doesn't understand issues and timing. I'd look at vibrating collars as an alternative. 

It constantly amazes me how people perceive some training tools as acceptable, and others as non-acceptable, head collars and harnesses are a particular bug bear, particularly on pups. 

And to the OP, I hope you know from past correspondence that this isn't aimed at you at all, just my general opinion.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Can I just ask, why do people feel it's kinder to subject a dog, which has a very sensitive sense of smell, to an incredibly strong smelling substance, than to an electric shock? I am afraid I hold citronella and shock collars in the same view, they are a last resort livestock chaser tool, and shouldn't ever be used by anyone who doesn't understand issues and timing. I'd look at vibrating collars as an alternative.
> 
> It constantly amazes me how people perceive some training tools as acceptable, and others as non-acceptable, head collars and harnesses are a particular bug bear, particularly on pups.
> 
> And to the OP, I hope you know from past correspondence that this isn't aimed at you at all, just my general opinion.


No, that's fine, I sort of feel the same. I would have asked the question sooner tbh but we are 'not allowed' to discuss 'certain' things 

My preference is for a water, air or a vibration one tbh. Alot of people here have recommended the David Ryan book which is fantastic but he also advocates using citronella prior to a spray collar & then whilst using the collar. I wondered if anyone here had done the same or used anything similar so I had first hand knowledge of what could go right/wrong


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I used a water one with Alfie under instruction of a trainer. It worked the first two times because he has an aversion to being sprayed with water (unlike Muddy who loves it). It only worked twice and then he just shrugged it off and continued as normal


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

Personally if i ever had to use one again on either my dog or another persons do it would be vibration or water spray. 
I didn't like using the citronella one but it was the only option available to us,but either way it didn't work.
Of course it all depends on the dog,i don't think i would use one for recall.I want the recall word to be associated with good things,not a squirt of citronella spay up the dogs nose.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> I used a water one with Alfie under instruction of a trainer. It worked the first two times because he has an aversion to being sprayed with water (unlike Muddy who loves it). It only worked twice and then he just shrugged it off and continued as normal


Although Roxy likes water I was thinking that it is all in context, if it sudddenly squirted her then this would be (in my mind) an interrupter during a chase. A momentary lapse in chase mode may be what I needed to recall her. As you did, I would only consider using one with a trainer though.

I am only considering this at the nomtnet & would only use one as well as continuing with other methods or recall training. I have read alot about suing these collars but rather than just read about pros & cons it would be more of a benefit to me to hear of peoples experiences


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Although Roxy likes water I was thinking that it is all in context, if it sudddenly squirted her then this would be (in my mind) an interrupter during a chase. A momentary lapse in chase mode may be what I needed to recall her. As you did, I would only consider using one with a trainer though.
> 
> I am only considering this at the nomtnet & would only use one as well as continuing with other methods or recall training. I have read alot about suing these collars but rather than just read about pros & cons it would be more of a benefit to me to hear of peoples experiences


I think it would work for interrupting a dog,but of course it depends on the type and position of the collar. if your dog was in mid chase,and very intent on chasing deer then a vibration would probably go unnoticed,however a bust or water may work as it would be right up the dogs nose. 
How long it would delay them for i wouldn't know,probably enough to get their attention with a toy and then to recall them. 
I suppose if you have tried other things and they haven't worked,it might be worth a try.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pindonkey said:


> I think it would work for interrupting a dog,but of course it depends on the type and position of the collar. if your dog was in mid chase,and very intent on chasing deer then a vibration would probably go unnoticed,however a bust or water may work as it would be right up the dogs nose.
> How long it would delay them for i wouldn't know,probably enough to get their attention with a toy and then to recall them.
> I suppose if you have tried other things and they haven't worked,it might be worth a try.


I completely agree with you. I do think think that the success of a collar like this would depend on many things; the dog, the chase, the situation as well as my timing should I get a moment of interuption of the chase.

Maybe there are too many variables for it to be successful but this could also be said of my timing for stopping a chase from starting (which I tend to do now).

So far she has had little opportunity to chase so hasn't become habituated to this but I do known that she would given half a chance.

So... do i rely in my eafgle eye for spotting deer or try a collar ( as well as training)? In donl;t know what i want to do yet. I do known that I can recall her mid chase of her balls, redirect her chases (of toys) & recall her from birds but I am almost 100% certain that if it was a running hare/rabbit/deer then I would be unsuccessful


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I used one with Ziggy, who would run off to invade football games. A few (unscented) sprays stopped her in her tracks, and it is now much less of a problem. She'll now recall from her urge to run into football games most of the time, before she gets close - but I'll never trust her completely off-lead around them.

Downsides? None, apart from that she's unchanged. Temperamentally she's sensitive, but not a fearful dog. She likes to please, and isn't very headstrong. I wouldn't use one on a timid dog, or on any dog that was close to other people or other dogs, in case the dog thought they caused the aversive. Correct timing is essential. I wouldn't use the citronella, either.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> I used one with Ziggy, who would run off to invade football games. A few (unscented) sprays stopped her in her tracks, and it is now much less of a problem. She'll now recall from her urge to run into football games most of the time, before she gets close - but I'll never trust her completely off-lead around them.
> 
> Downsides? None, apart from that she's unchanged. Temperamentally she's sensitive, but not a fearful dog. She likes to please, and isn't very headstrong. I wouldn't use one on a timid dog, or on any dog that was close to other people or other dogs, in case the dog thought they caused the aversive. Correct timing is essential. I wouldn't use the citronella, either.


Thanks for this. Roxy used to suffer alot from stress but is alot better now, seems very confident. She does like to please & although can be a handful, is responsive & has done so well lately.

even if I did use the collar I don't think I would ever get complacent with it & assume it had 'cured' her chase instinct but more it would give me a better starting point should she start to chase. At the moment I have chance if I stop the chase before it starts, if it starts then I have no chance despite the training we have put in. I am not being defeatist but realistic in my estimations


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

Obviously a dogs eyesight is better than ours in a way,they spot movement so much easier than we do. 
And they will detect a deer from very far away using their nose and they will hear them too. 
I wouldn't use the collar as my only tool,i would use toys and treats to keep the dogs attention and keep and eye out for deer so that you wont have to use a collar. But in an event that you miss a deer,then if you have a collar you at least have some sort of back up. 
Is there any way you could use a long line,if you don't all ready?
Or redirect your dogs chasing instincts into chasing you rather than a ball. If you dog starts perusing a deer then explode with excitement and run away,if your dog hears they should chase you and not the deer. Or is you decide to go with a collar and exploding with excitement doesn't work then give a little spray,call your dog and run! 
Might help a little,if you haven't already tried it!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pindonkey said:


> Obviously a dogs eyesight is better than ours in a way,they spot movement so much easier than we do.
> And they will detect a deer from very far away using their nose and they will hear them too.
> I wouldn't use the collar as my only tool,i would use toys and treats to keep the dogs attention and keep and eye out for deer so that you wont have to use a collar. But in an event that you miss a deer,then if you have a collar you at least have some sort of back up.
> Is there any way you could use a long line,if you don't all ready?
> ...


Thanks, we do alot of this now - it seems as if I am constantly doing this some days! I can easily redirect Roxy from balls & other toys ... just don't hold out much hope with running animals 

When she's on a long line she knows she's leashed so it's not really giving her 'freedom', I know alot of people use really long lines & trail them on the floor but with the amount of water where I am I don't want to do this for fear of her getting caught up.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

My neighbour has two miniature schnauzers and uses citronella spray collars on them to stop their barking. They do stop barking when the collar sprays them, but as they both have a collar on they both get sprayed, even if only one of them is barking. The collars have a sensor in them which sprays them when they bark.

I think my neighbour is the one who is actually "barking". 
Naomi


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> My neighbour has two miniature schnauzers and uses citronella spray collars on them to stop their barking. They do stop barking when the collar sprays them, but as they both have a collar on they both get sprayed, even if only one of them is barking. The collars have a sensor in them which sprays them when they bark.
> 
> I think my neighbour is the one who is actually "barking".
> Naomi


Poor dogs! I was only considering one that was activated remotely not by a sensor as I understand they can go off by mistake which would defeat the purpose if timing was to be so important.

I think if I were to use one then I would opt for water rather than citronella. Roxy is quite long haired & I wouldn't want her to be saturated in the smell for a long period.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have tried them and have found that it depends on the dogs level of intensity. 

If your dog is quite intense then I found they get used to it. Also If they have long fur it isn't so effective


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ferdie's breeder suggested one to stop Ferdie from humping anything that moved, but it had no effect whatsoever. I have only recently found out that you are supposed to position it so that it shoots up his nose, I had it the other way round! It never occurred to me and I wouldn't have used it that way anyway.

I remember it was incredibly expensive though.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> I have tried them and have found that it depends on the dogs level of intensity.
> 
> If your dog is quite intense then I found they get used to it. Also If they have long fur it isn't so effective


What did you use this for exactly? Did you find it had any negative effects or was it purely that they became immune to it?



newfiesmum said:


> Ferdie's breeder suggested one to stop Ferdie from humping anything that moved, but it had no effect whatsoever. I have only recently found out that you are supposed to position it so that it shoots up his nose, I had it the other way round! It never occurred to me and I wouldn't have used it that way anyway.
> 
> I remember it was incredibly expensive though.


Not that we are rich (far from it at the moment tbh!) but if it meant that chasing was more controlled then I would take a loan out to buy one!!

This is only thoughts & a last resort to stopping chasing. I do training regarding recalls, redirections of chasing balls/toys, etc but I still know that should she spot a dreaded deer then she would be off 

We took her out on a long line today & found some deer. Made her sit & watch, rewarded her for looking at me, etc but I know full well that if she had been off lead she would have b*ggered off.


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

I have used a remote control one on a young male boisterous spanish water dog. He would constantly pester any dog he encountered, jumping on their heads biting ears etc, generally playing, but WAY over the top , the spray collar worked with just the beep, if he ignored the beep the spray button was pressed, only needed to use it once and he would leave others alone, but if the spray run out he would ignore the beep and be naughty


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I bought an automatic citronella spray collar for Flynn's barking. Total waste of time and money and created more problems than it solved. He was clever enough to know when he had the collar on and when he didnt, so it never solved the barking issue. What it did do on the other hand was make him anxious of certain situations/places where he normally wore it (in his crate in the car, on the local meadow etc). It also created a habit whereby when it sprayed him when he barked, it would make him shake his head. The shaking of the head when he barks is still something he does even though I havent used the collar for several years. Furthermore, being an automatic collar, it would spray him when another dog barked, thus punishing him for something he hadnt done. Also, it had a negative effect on my other dogs too as they didnt like the smell.

All in all, I learned the hard way that they are worthless. I've no doubt in the right hands with somebody who knows exactly how to use a spray collar, they may be a valuable tool but to Joe Public they dont work.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Why not just make loads of noise when walking with playing games to distract the dog? That way the dog is distarcted, the nosie gives a warning and the deer will slip away easily without any incidents.

If your dog is going to chase then it is going to chase and will always want to hunt once those instincts have been woken up.

I have spent ages working on breaking the chase with my collies using the game of fetch - dog in down/stay, you walk away and throw toy over shoulder so you are between dog and toy, now release dog and break the chase with command and blocking path to the toy with body.

With the mongrel she is encouraged to chase and catch (legal quarry of course ) as that's her job - fill the pot - and what she was bred to do.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

hutch6 said:


> Why not just make loads of noise when walking with playing games to distract the dog? That way the dog is distarcted, the nosie gives a warning and the deer will slip away easily without any incidents.
> 
> If your dog is going to chase then it is going to chase and will always want to hunt once those instincts have been woken up.
> 
> ...


Oh I make loads of noise when we are out. The farm workers already think I'm nuts 

Unfortunately some places we walk are quite flat so if a deer springs out of a **** & runs across a field it is within view for a long time. I've started avoiding alot of those walks due to not being able to take the stress! 

I can do those exercises with toys, I can also throw her beloved squeaky ball & recall her even when she is within a couple of feet of it, I can also tell her to leave even when she almost gets it but .... I know that I have no chance if it were an animal.

This is a sort of last resort, I do keep her on a long line at times but I do not want her on a long lead for years to come if a spray collar could help us. It's not because I want an easy option, I would always be continuing training exercises regarding recall & overall obedience training when out as well.


----------

